# One Crusty Boule



## BGKYSmoker (May 17, 2021)

Made 1 easy crust boule today.

Used my stand mixer with hook on low for 10 mins.

Mixed the water, yeast and salt and let stand for 5 mins. Then add flour small amounts at a time.
Mix just until the dough pulls from the sides.







Cover and let rise for an hour.






Flour good and turn onto a dough board well floured, pull and shape.
Put in a well floured bowl and cover for 30 mins







Dutch pre heated in the oven for 45 mins at 450*

Sprinkle some corn meal on the boule and turn onto some parchment, cut the top.






Bake for 30 mins in covered dutch.






After 30 mins remove lid and bake for 20 mins to brown up.
Let rest to cool befor cutting.






Hard to control the oven in the RV. Used my weber connect for better temp info.

Bottom didnt burn as bad this time. Im going to get a baking steel.


----------



## JLeonard (May 17, 2021)

Looks good. Only thing missing is me, a bread knife, and butter!
Jim


----------



## normanaj (May 17, 2021)

A little smoked bluefish pate on a slice of that would be insane!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 17, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Looks good. Only thing missing is me, a bread knife, and butter!
> Jim


Thats what my wife is doing, bread and amish butter. gotta eat before 8, she knee replacement tomorrow morning.


----------



## JLeonard (May 17, 2021)

Oh wow! Best of wishes to her and prayers for a speedy recovery.
Jim


----------



## sandyut (May 17, 2021)

YUM!  looks perfect!


----------



## Fueling Around (May 17, 2021)

Nice

Knee replacement is major.  Hope she does well.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 21, 2021)

Home on wed, doing good.
First doc appt on the 2nd so we wont know yet if she can go to PA for while.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 21, 2021)

Looks great Rick!

Glad your wife is doing good and on the mend!


----------

